# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  50mg winnie pics??? IP China

## thecoachman

I got some 50mg winnie tabs from china and I was wondering if anyone has a pic of some that are known to be real. I have never taken winnie b-4 and I can't find a description or pic of these 50mg'ers. They also didn't come in a blister or box or anything so I am pretty suspect of them already!

thanks guys and gals!!! :Big Grin:  

actualy here is a picture of what I have right now...
on the left is my 50mg dbol from china (also still in question)
on the right is the 50mg winnie (it's actualy a little more blue than the pic shows).

thanks

----------


## arthurb999

I have the "chinese" winnie tabs and that's what they look like... they are as you said, bluer that the pic shows. Working good for me right now... I'm like a piece of iron.

----------


## arthurb999

BTW these tabs are made in a Chinese underground lab. That's why there is no blister pac or bottle... just plain pills. He makes a ton of stuff that all looks the same, just different colors.

----------


## thecoachman

Same thing with the Dbol or you just have the winnie.

That I guess would explain why those winnies are so damned brittle, almost like a moist after dinner mint!

G_D I love this site..........

----------


## arthurb999

I've only used his winnie, arimidex , and clomid. The arimidex was very brittle. I broke one in the bag?!? However, my winnie isn't that brittle. It probably depends how it was transported, how long it's been around, ect. Good luck.

----------


## Pete235

I have the winny/dbol /clomid and anavar . Using the dbols now. I crush them between two spoons before eating them. Winnys are for cutting cycle, look just like the photo, clomid (blue also, but a differen't blue and for post cycle), anavar for wife, yellow.

----------


## scono

are this 50mg'ers (winny, d-bol, etc, etc) by eny chanse known as **, like ** winny, ** d-bol ???

btw hi i'm new like this forum  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete235

Yep  :Smilie:

----------


## scono

ok cool then i have some of thows winny home  :Smilie: 

btw why can't i wrute **???

i dont undertsnd i am swedish  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arthurb999

To protect his identity numb-nuts!

----------


## GenuinePL

> _Originally posted by arthurb999_ 
> *To protect his identity numb-nuts!*


I LOVE IT, You always crack me up with those little comments.

----------


## Boston

I just got 100 of those beautiful little blue babbies! Merry Christmas to me! :Strong Smiley:   :Big Grin:   :Strong Smiley:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by arthurb999_ 
> *To protect his identity numb-nuts!*



 :LOL:  .................................................. .........where did that come from? :Don't know:

----------


## PWROF2

So 50mg winnie (or stan) exists? Anyone got any other references to it? Its surfaced in my country but can only find up to 10mgs winnie on the net. Anyone got a link I can look at?

----------


## PaPaPumP

No...we can't just give you a link to where you can get them. That's source posting which is a no-no  :No No:  

Sorry bro...it's to protect both ** and the consumer.

----------


## PWROF2

sorry bro - you misread me. I've got the source, I was just looking for some info backing up the fact that they exist. Over here we dont get Winstrol just the Inject. Stanazol(sp?). Now these 50mg blue babies are on the market and I wanted some literature before I shell'd my cold cash over.
Peace Bro..

----------


## Kanukian

> sorry bro - you misread me. I've got the source, I was just looking for some info backing up the fact that they exist. Over here we dont get Winstrol just the Inject. Stanazol(sp?). Now these 50mg blue babies are on the market and I wanted some literature before I shell'd my cold cash over.
> Peace Bro..




Here is a pic of the tabs i have from Alpha Tech Stanozolol 50mg, its my first try at posting a pic, pls bare with me guys....Im on my 4th day of my cycle, plan on taking a tab ed for 7 weeks, im figured id feel it kick in around my second week?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kanukian

> Here is a pic of the tabs i have from Alpha Tech Stanozolol 50mg, its my first try at posting a pic, pls bare with me guys....Im on my 4th day of my cycle, plan on taking a tab ed for 7 weeks, im figured id feel it kick in around my second week?


Oops...even at the crappiest setting on my digital camera, the pic is too big.. grr ! Its a lil white bottle with a red label on it, the pills are pink with 50 on them.

----------


## 100571

I just ordered 100 50 mg winny produced by a well known underground lab in the US. This is my first cycle, so I don't really know what I'm looking at. Anyone who knows the "comapny" I am talking about probably also know what the gear looks like. Are they goign to look similar to the Chinese products pictured above, i.e. simple round tab with no marking... like it was made in X pill press?

----------


## JUICING

> Does anyone know where i can get the 50mg Winni's???


  :No No:

----------


## Tyco11

Just got a batch of 50 mg winnys, sort of circular and they are yellow( kind of big too) ayways was wondering if anyone has seen, heard, or used these before. made by Generic Labs! Thanks guys!!!!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Just got a batch of 50 mg winnys, sort of circular and they are yellow( kind of big too) ayways was wondering if anyone has seen, heard, or used these before. made by Generic Labs! Thanks guys!!!!


Start your own thread...please don't hijack.

----------

